#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-25
<gonzalomlg> holaaa
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-26
<LordGerson> Buenos Dias
<SergioMeneses> LordGerson, saludos
<LordGerson> Buenos Dias Sergio, por que viendo las conferencias por el Streaming, Ojala Hubiera podido estar alla en Bogota.
<SergioMeneses> LordGerson, hablas del campus?
<LordGerson> Sip
<SergioMeneses> LordGerson, vale... puedes entrar tambien al canal de ubuntu colombia = #ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya vengo, estoy en el trabajo
<LordGerson> Sip ahi estoy viendo
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-27
<caeldark> buenos dias
<caeldark> tengo un problema com mi ubuntu 12.04
<caeldark> si buenas
<caeldark> pero que
<caeldark> si buenas
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-29
<IdleOne> ahhhhhhhhhhh, me voy!
<OneeCriss> buenas tardes
<OneeCriss> Quien sabe que dia se van hablar de GNU/Linux en Campus Party?
#ubuntu-charlas 2018-06-30
<michi_> permisos
